# Max at 5 Months



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max is not an easy dog to photograph, and I am still learning, but Hubby and me have managed to get some decent shots this morning!

Max is now 5 months old and is about 14 inches high to the shoulder. He is 18 inches from his breastbone to his bum and when last weighed he was over 6kg (mind has gone blank!). He still enjoys his walks and absolutely loves to chase a ball and is just about giving it back.. He still loves his toys and belly rubs and curling up at our feet to sleep. He is perfectly well behaved in his crate, and is happy to be left when we need to pop out as long as he has a bone or a chew. He even does some very excited jumps and twists on the way to the freezer to get a bone and goes straight to his crate to have it 

He's still so good with the kids and still loving his Natural Instinct and Chicken Wings. He does have a bit of a digging habit, likes to ruin certain plants and pull things out the bin.. he hasn't chewed any clothes for a while though! 

Here are the pics.

4 week old Max for comparison!









Max modelling his new Equafleece!


















"I have no idea what happened to the plants.."









Without fleece, he's quite curly!


















Awww









Red Jumper Equafleece









Oscar and Max, best of friends (For Ali  )


















I hope you like them! xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I would love to see some updates on other JD Summer 2011 pups! That includes Woody, Woodetta and Yogi JD! xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Too cute. I ADORE the fleece xx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Totally gorgeous, love the fleece too x


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Ahh gorgeous. I think I need to invest in one of these fleeces. I think I've seen a thread on here recently...will have to investigate.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Max is gorgeous! He looks quite similar to Daisy. Love the Equafleece, I haven't even got mine out of the packet yet!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh Max is gorgeous! He looks quite similar to Daisy. Love the Equafleece, I haven't even got mine out of the packet yet!


I was just thinking that!! That picture of him laying down is the spitting image of Daisy!!

Max looks very cute in his new coat


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He looks gorgeous Sarah ,how theve all grown!! (i love the royal blue fleece beautiful!!!)


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Max is gorgeous - is he choccie and black? I too went for the cobalt blue and will be watching out for the postie tomorrow so I can parade Billy in his new jumper!
Helen x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarah Max looks absolutely scrummy! I'll post Basil's vital statistics soon. On Monday I popped to the vets for a weigh-in and he was 8.1kg! Thanks for the update. 

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely to see the photos, his coat is very similar to Bess's ... on the pic of him lying down it looks like he's got a brownish tinge to it ... or maybe it's just the light(?)

Love the equafleeces ... are they easy to get on him?

Will do a Bess update soon.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh Max is gorgeous! He looks quite similar to Daisy. Love the Equafleece, I haven't even got mine out of the packet yet!


Thanks Sarah! What colour did you get? They are really well made and easier to put on and off than I thought! I may be hooked! They do look very similar don't they! Both gorgeous of course!



M&M's mummy said:


> I was just thinking that!! That picture of him laying down is the spitting image of Daisy!!
> 
> Max looks very cute in his new coat


Thanks Shirley, I have also noticed the similarities between Max and Daisy, spooky!



DONNA said:


> He looks gorgeous Sarah ,how theve all grown!! (i love the royal blue fleece beautiful!!!)


They have grown so fast  I am already getting broody for another!! The blue is stunning, it's almost purple in some lights, I am loving it!



Hfd said:


> Max is gorgeous - is he choccie and black? I too went for the cobalt blue and will be watching out for the postie tomorrow so I can parade Billy in his new jumper!
> Helen x


He's black tuxedo, but yes he does have choccie highlights when the sun hits him! I could eat him up  I am looking forward to a picture of Billy in his new clobber!



Cockapoodledoo said:


> Sarah Max looks absolutely scrummy! I'll post Basil's vital statistics soon. On Monday I popped to the vets for a weigh-in and he was 8.1kg! Thanks for the update.
> 
> Karen xx


Karen, I will try and weigh him tomorrow! I will need to see some more Basil pics soon and really can't wait to get the boys together in the new year! xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Lovely to see the photos, his coat is very similar to Bess's ... on the pic of him lying down it looks like he's got a brownish tinge to it ... or maybe it's just the light(?)
> 
> Love the equafleeces ... are they easy to get on him?
> 
> Will do a Bess update soon.


Thanks hun! Yes he does have choccie highlights when the sun hits, I think his coat is gorgeous, I will look forward to a Bess update and lots of pics! 

The Equafleeces are surprisingly easy to put on, really well made too. I think he likes them


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

At last! Thank you :hug:
Max is fabulous, what a big boy he is now  And Oscar, wow, he's gorgeous. how lovely for them to have each other as playmates


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Max is stunning he looks so cool in the fleece .and wow he has grown


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im thinking about another as well Sarah!!! its when you see them playing with another poo it just get you thinking!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> At last! Thank you :hug:
> Max is fabulous, what a big boy he is now   And Oscar, wow, he's gorgeous. how lovely for them to have each other as playmates


I thought you'd be pleased Ali  They get on really well most of the time although Oscar has started pulling Max's fur... Max deals with it well though so I couldn't ask for more from him  xx



andy0 said:


> Max is stunning he looks so cool in the fleece .and wow he has grown


He has grown so much and so fast! How's Crumble doing? I'd love to see some pics! xx



DONNA said:


> Im thinking about another as well Sarah!!! its when you see them playing with another poo it just get you thinking!!!


We've already decided on a name haha! I had said we could only get another when we've moved house... but that isn't going to be for a while yet (we're talking a few years) and there's no way I can wait that long!! So maybe next year?? When are you thinking? I know I would like either a Choc or Blue Roan or a Choc Sable.. another boy of course  xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sarah he's scrummy!! Such a lovely post to read. He's really grown into himself and looks full of mischief!! I love the equafleece. Luna wears it most mornings as it's usually really wet & chilly when we take her out first thing. It keeps her so warm & dry & is so easy to put on & take off. 

Lovely to see that Oscar & Max are the best of friends 

Really hope to see you at the New Year meet xxx


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

hi Sara Crumble has grown so much to she is 10.2 kg and 14 in ,will try and put some photos on


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy! It's great to see update pictures as they grow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics Sarah xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We popped into the Vets today and Max weighed in at 8.3kg.. although I am not convinced this is accurate as he wouldn't sit still! I will weigh him myself in the morning.

I've just tried taking a pic of me and him on the webcam, it has not gone well and I am now covered in dog lick


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

No way is he 8.3kg as Luna is only 9kg! But then she isn't eating . Still, I think Max is much less than that judging by his measurements xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> No way is he 8.3kg as Luna is only 9kg! But then she isn't eating . Still, I think Max is much less than that judging by his measurements xx


That was my thinking also! I will report back in the morning


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahhh what a stunning pup Max is Sarah and Oscar so cute too,proud mummy alert! x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

8.3kgs, WOW!! He's nearly 2kgs heavier than Nell. 

Max is really lovely, a proper stunner! Great to hear you are all enjoying Him, can't call him little Max anymore, hopefully we will get to see him again at one of the meets. 

How is his teething going? Is he chewing much? 

I will put an update for Nell on the Molly thread.

Gemma


----------

